# What clubs



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

I am a keen golfer who wants to invest in a new set of golf irons. I achieve about a 20 over and would like to not spend over £350 and whether i would be able to get a nice set for this price.

And does a trolley lower your score??

Craig


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi,

Dont bother with a trolley, you will use up more energey pulling the thing than if you get yourself a decent lightweight carry bag.

Club wise,

Cobra 3400 I/HX Irons - Irons £329 to give you an idea.

There should be quite a lot out there in your price bracket.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with using a trolley. In fact, if you get the push type such as the Sun Mtn. or Bag Boy Express, it is much easier on your back and requires less energy. Will it lower your scores? It may, because you will expend less energy moving your equipment and you can apply more energy to your golf game.


----------



## PaulVanNus (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a nice set id sell ya email me


----------

